# Here's mine



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

If you haven't seen it already, here ya go,,,,,,,,,,,,






















And for my other car,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Love your wheels man!*

Looking good Jay! Keep your car look clean!

i mean, i love your steel wheels on accord too.. classic looking..lol


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Love your wheels man!*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Looking good Jay! Keep your car look clean!
> 
> i mean, i love your steel wheels on accord too.. classic looking..lol *



Uuuuuuuuuuuuh, they are the factory 7 spoke EX alloy wheels painted gloss black


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Love your wheels man!*



jingjing said:


> *
> 
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuuuh, they are the factory 7 spoke EX alloy wheels painted gloss black  *



oups. am I bad?


----------

